# Gimpy Doe Quads



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

early this am had quads all by herself, one doa. So far doe has no colostrum!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have another doe that just kidded or know someone with a clean herd that may have some colostrum? Also if you have to there is the colostrum subtitute, that you can buy from the feed store. 

I am so sorry you lost a baby....  

Did you get out anything at all? make sure, you get the plug out of the end of the teat. There is a little plug that you have to gently scrape off at the end of the teat.......

Is her udder really full looking?
Is it hot?

If her udder is small and not filled or she is not letting her milk down... there is a Oxytocin shot... that you get from your vet ..to make her drop her milk.....

By bumping and and trying to milk her and letting the kids try to get milk ...will help stimulate her.... to drop her milk..... if you try to milk her... save every drop and feed it to the kids.... it is important that they get their colostrum.... I will pray... that it all works out..... :hug: ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Udder not full or hot. Massaging it every several minutes with hot towels. Gave kids Nutri drench for now am waiting for call from goat dairy if she has any colostrum I will ask her for some oxytocin while im at it, good call Pam.
How many cc for 150lb doe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you not getting anything out at all? not even a drop? try to milk into a syringe... any little bit ...will help to give to the kids.... as time goes by the kids will not be able to absorb as much colostrum....make sure... they get it really soon..... 

With The dairy make sure... it is CAE free...if you are going to get the colostrum there....

I believe it is 1cc for milk let down... it should say on the bottle ...if that dose doesn't work...... it can be given the next day to..... but no more....

Keep milking her this helps to stimulate her...to drop milk...

massaging it and doing what you are doing is great.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your doe is having problems, I hope and pray you can get the milk down and all turns out fine.

What exactly is a Gimpy doe?
Not trying to take over the topic, but I have lots to learn, and not sure what that means.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

no worries Hoosier, gimpy is when they look like they're walking on eggshells, not a good sign..possibly calcium def tho this doe has been on high quality alfalfa & good loose minerals.
She's getting up in years. The one that didnt make it was maybe 3 or 4 lbs at the most.

Sent hubby out to dairy goat farm got colostrum & oxytocin.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sent hubby out to dairy goat farm got colostrum & oxytocin


 Oh good... keep us updated.... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey, Got some colostrum from goat dairy down them, also a recipe to help stimulate lactation; 2T fennel, anise caraway & fenengruk but its not clear whether it's 2T ea or 2T with them all mixed together, mixed with kefir.
Doe has not drank or eaten much on her own.Even with Fortified B complex & CMPK.
The Lord has given me stamina I dont have on my own...thus far its been a 12 hr rollercoaster. Praise His holy Name.

And thank you too Pam!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad you got the colostrum for the babies! Please keep us posted, and congrats on your new little ones! ray: mama doe starts eating and drinking soon, and is able to feed her new blessings.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Came in to check mail as I had to come back for a syringe to feed the babies.
Perfect7 you have a real nice looking doe there in your avatar!
This colostrum is not near as thick as Boer or Nubian its from Oberhasli.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you! We just brought her home Friday and she was a "wether maker". She had no name and was just a number, but now she's "Bandi" for that white band that wraps around the back of her head.
How is your doe doing? Any milk coming in yet? That's got to be frustrating to wait. Does she still let her babies try to nurse still and love on them? Come on milk!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so very welcome... :hug: 

That's wonderful the kids were given ...their colstrum...

As for the recipe ..wish I could help but I never used that before....

Did she drop her after birth fine?

You say Her feet are sore....are they overgrown, hot to the touch....look like hoof rot..?

Not eating or drinking yet...hmm.... Do you have a big syringe? Put electrolites in a syringe and give it to her slowly give her a few of those....have her head level ....when you do... 

Have you checked her temp?

I am still praying for your pretty doe.... :hug: ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

no aft birth yet. feet & legs fine no milk either, drenched her with electorlytes & water she has drank nothing on her own for a few days. Been drenching drenching drenching. Temp normal as of last night.
Put kids in box w/heating pad right outside stall for the night. Boys taking bottle real good, doeling cold is in house after warm water submersion (in plastic garbage bag) massage with hair dryer dont know if she will make it she was pretty floppy when I brought her in.
Is resting in box in front of stove wrapped in towel gotta give boys nother botttle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

None... no afterbirth....can you go in and check to see if her cervix is still open....there is a possiblity that a kid may be in the birth canal.....
with no afterbirth ... acting off ..no temp ...she may still have a kid in there...it may be possibly dead.... Or the after birth may still be inside...either way...she needs to be looked at...I really recommend taking her to a vet if you don't know what you are feeling for.... I am very concerned ...for your doe.... :hug: ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep, I'd go in and check for sure. Oxytocin drops milk and should help her drop the afterbirth or..contractions if I'm not confusing this with another drug...
hows her temp? maybe give her some cmpk or another Ca supplement and nutridrench..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam is there a possibility after having quads?

Little doeling weak cries a few minutes ago but she is all sloshy dont know if its belley or lungs.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Little doeling didnt make it. Im ok with it really. A little sad probably not done crying yet but its ok.

There WAS the normal string but no palcenta yet we're talking about 30 hrs from kidding. Her temp is 104.3
She got oxytocin yesterday eve. Has had enough CMPK these last few days to sink a battle ship. B complex injections havent helped.
Electolytes, Nutri Drench Calcium Drench.

No vets open today dh gone cannot load her myself even if they were open.


ps any of you new goat folks dont let this all scare you...this IS an older doe & stuff like this happens we do all we can in the meantime.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:sigh: I'm so sorry you lost the little doeling, Nancy. It sounds like your doe is having a rough time now, as well. And it's too late to not scare us new people!!! :shocked: 
I'm no help with goats what-so-ever, but with people nursing stimulates contractions to pass the placenta (or any mammary gland stimulation) and so does massaging the uterus. But goats may have more than one uterus? It's like an alien body to me. Still ray: for your girl. Poor baby and poor you for dealing with this alone.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

How are things today? ray: 

Gina


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Still hasnt eaten or drank on her own. Temp 102.6 if I remember right. Her 2 boys Squeek & Bruiser chowing down bottles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam is there a possibility after having quads?


 There is always a possiblity.....with goats... you never say never..... things that you would never dream of happening does happen.....

I am so very sorry you lost the little doeling.... sometimes God wants them more.... but I know it is never easy.... :hug:



> Her temp is 104.3


Her temp is a little high..... Please get her to a vet.... can you get a neighbor to help you? Something major is going on there..... Or do you have any other goat breeders... that are near you... that may be able to help look at her....?
Or help you load her... to take her to the vet....?
She should be started on antibiotics....if her temp is up... she either has an infection started because of retained kid or placenta....  
The oxytocin ...would of help express the placenta... but not a stuck kid....If the kid is dead.... she won't have contrations and push.... :hug:

Also ...wondering if... she may have a tear inside....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost the doeling. I hope and pray you can get your doe some help, and get her out of harms way. I can't imagine how frustrating and heartbreaking this must be for you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

doe on her way out. temp 101 something. brought her rasberry leaves she raised her head took one & didnt chew it.
no smelley rear.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Nancy,
Sorry she isn't doing well. Will be saying prayers. Tonight is 
Cowboy Church, I'll say another then and also when I feed mine later. :hug: ray: 

Gina


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your prayers ears & encouragement.
She can barely even moan. When dh gets back from town we are going to put her down.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She died on her own about an hour ago. I was with her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry :hug: 

It really sounded as though she may have had another kid in there...causing the afterbirth to not deliver. She also could have had other issues going on too..causing her to not have milk. I hope her boys do well for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OH no.....I am so very sorry ...she didn't make it....my heart goes out to you...and the deepest sympathies...  :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz this doe had quads. She usually has trips. I really doubt there were anymore in there. Didnt feel like it.
There was no smell from her rear end at all.
No milk cause she had not drank on her own for days. Drenching & drenching her was not enough.
Two shots of Fortifed B daily for a few days didnt help.
At first we thought it was hypocalcemia so we treated aggressively for that.

Thanks Pam I was singing to her when she left. My voice is so bad it probably hastened her death.

Our good friend Frank was here. He helped Bob dig the grave. He also owns two of her daughters.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You did all you could do for your girl :hug: I am so sorry she lost her fight.

I had just wanted to mention the possibility of a dead kid, even though she had quads, my nigi doe delivered a stillborn and 2 days later delivered a mummified kid as well as the placenta...she never had an odor to her either.


Your girl very well could have had other issues going on that you could not have foreseen, I truly hope her little boys do well for you. :hug:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

nancy d said:


> My voice is so bad it probably hastened her death.


Aw  I'm sure that's not the case. I'm so sorry you lost her


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz, I *always* appreciate all your input. :hug: I wanted to cut her open to see for sure. Dh wouldnt go for it. Sometimes he is squeemish.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nancy..I can't really blame your hubby, I truly don't think I'd be able to do it either. She's with her 2 babies now and she will always be in your heart :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry to read you lost your doe. How very very heartbreaking. I couldn't imagine losing one of our girls, but I know there is always that possibility, in pregnancy, and any other part of life. 
At least your doe is no longer suffering from her ailment, and can rest in peace. and thank goodness she was able to leave behind two healthy babies. RIP dear girl.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:tears: I'm soo sorry. How are you and the babies doing? :grouphug: 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam I was singing to her when she left. My voice is so bad it probably hastened her death.


 Your very welcome...nancyD :hug: ...no... I truely believe... your singing... helped ease her pain ..... you did that out of love... to her.... don't ever think ...your voice.. would hasten her to death..... because to me ...it was a beautiful thing...to sing to her...very heart warming... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My bad singing voice was more or less a sarcastic remark. I didnt get to see her last breath, eyes too full of tears.
I told her everything about her life & her progeny till I couldnt think anymore.
It was a miracle how her baby boys slept in a corner the whole time.
Dear friend Frank closed her eyes...he was crying too as we shoveled dirt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....that is so sad....  I really feel your pain....  She was well loved and had a wonderful life with you..... :hug:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost momma and two babies. I'm glad you have the two boys to help ... are you going to keep them?

I didn't catch it if you mentioned it.. how old was your doe?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Cinder. The boys will stay till they are weaned. Miss Behavin was only 6.
It might sound cold, but losing a couple kids (one was stillborn) and the doeling was.... how do I say this? Nothing compared to losing someone you have loved & cared for for 6 years.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one of her grown daughters. Our dear friend has two. Time to post on Rainbow Bridge.
Every ones responses have been so kind, like getting cards & flowers with sincere love & empathy. No one but goat people understand what it's like.
My girls tread the fine line between livestock & pets. Always pushing their personalities into the territory of pets. Or is it pests?
Miss B was never like that she didnt have to push she was just there from the beginning.
She & her two sisters were my foundation does.


----------

